# Zino Acrylic Humidors



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone have or use one. I am looking for a humidor for the office that will need very little work to keep it going. I am thinking this may be the trick being humidity wouldn't excape and not need chargeing to often. I know this wont help them age so let me know..


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've never used one, but think they look pretty cool. I think the downside would be if there's no cedar in it or if it's not relatively full of tasty smokes, the RH would fluctuate a lot because the acrylic obviously wouldn't absorb moisture to help maintain the internal environment.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm starting to prefer Acrylic after my experiences with the dry air in my apartment causing wooden humis to go nuts (I have to charge my humidifers every four days! Once I get the coin for it, I'm getting a room humidifier to end this madness...or is it to end this Sparta...I don't know anymore...).

The thing with acrylic, if it's airtight, you need to run a humidifer that's about 30% smaller than the capacity of the humi. Running too large a humidifier in a jar humidor taught me that...even a 25 cigar credo was getting me up to 80%RH with glycol....but a 10-15 cigar humi-care pillow got me at a perfect 70-71%.

So give it a go, but if the humidity is high, try a smaller humidifier.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe the ZINO humis are airtight. You can check with a tupperware box of roughly the same size whether this arrangement works for you with your humidification devices. After you did that you will know if you want to spend the rather significant amount of money on a Zino ($200 for 40 count and $300 for 80 count). They sure are beautiful, though, and that may well be a consideration for the office. If you have this thing sitting in plain sight you can be sure you have to refill it often because everyone will want a stick from your stash.

Besides that I have also found that my wooden humis are not very stable. Given, the American-made and expensive one didn't have a great seal to start with but the cheap Chinese one seals perfectly and even that one wasn't stable.

If you can possibly do it, go for a vino. It will set you back altogether perhaps $200 including pearls, you have much more room and the cigars will be very stable. After about a two to three week seasoning period my vino was rock solid. Mind you, it's not the vino that needs seasoning. It's the cigars that need to adapt to the new climate. If you do go for the vino and it is in a place that has frequent power outages, get a battery back-up. The reason is that the Vino resets the temperature to 50 or 55 after a power outage (when it's been turned off). This is colder than what you want and it will trigger the Peletier cooling device more often thereby drying out your cigars.

Till


----------

